# LAND FOR SALE?



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Does anyone here have a good resource to find land for sale in north dakota? I'm looking to buy both a lake cabin somewhere in central north dakota if possible (will consider other locations) and I am just curious as to land sales. Thanks.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fishhook, You say you are looking to buy both a lake cabin and???? If its hunting land you're looking for you probably barking up the wrong tree!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Double Clucker....

Don't get your panties in a bunch. Yes, I am looking to buy both a lake cabin and land. If you don't want to help, keep it to yourself. I'm just looking for a resource to do the research myself. I would prefer not to use a realtor if i don't have to.

But clucker, do you think no-one owns the land in north dakota or what's your big hangup. I got a big revelation for ya......most of the land in north dakota is private owned. Seeing your attitude do you think all landowners are bad people? :eyeroll:

And don't worry, I don't want to buy land in the "treasured" pheasant areas. It's too expensive for nothing but pasture land in my opinion.

If anyone would like to help me great. If not, thats fine, just don't be a turd and criticize me for doing something i'm interested in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I work for a company that holds the database for most of the MLS's in North Dakota, so I can tell you there's A LOT of land out there for sale...

I know right off the top there's a lot of cabins and land for sale in the back of Dakota Country Magazine.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Nice chunck of land in a ad in Pheasants Forever. Too bad NDG&F could not buy some.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll be sure to check it out.

ps...Chris what is a mls??


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Multiple Listing Service
It is used by realtors and usually contains all of the data associated with a home sale or land sale; price baths bedrooms air etc etc. It is a useful way to evaluate the direction of the housing market and is very useful in doing appraisals. It is not available to the public. If you want the info you have to pay the appraisor or realtor who is a member.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Interesting......

Thanks.

If you dont' mind where do you guys work that you know about this info? Or is just from going through it once.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I've been working at NDSU for the last two summers on some land value studies related to both fargo housing values and on rural tax values so I have worked with it alot through appraisers and that type of thing. 
If you are interested in finding out what land or houses have sold for in the past you can go to the courthouse in the county that the land is in and look that information up. It is all public information. The only thing that you would need is the parcel number of the house or for land you will need to find the township, range, section, 1/4, 1/2 north south etc. If you have any questions on how to do this send me a PM and I can walk you through how to get the info from the county court houses.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GanderGrinder described it pretty well. The company I work for runs MLS's all over the country and around the world. Basically all of the members of a particular MLS log into our system to add/edit/sell properties with a million bells and whistles that go with it (websites, CMA's, etc. etc. ).

So on any given day I can see how much property goes on the market and how much sells and let me tell you...land is bought and sold in ND more than any of you will believe and some of the prices are staggering. But as GG said, it's private info so I can't and won't disclose any information on any property in particular. Realtors are the gateway to this information.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah....i know a lot changes hands. If you go to realtor.com you can get all the info you want on most properties. But finding rural properties is a little tougher. I know all about specs on property and that sort of thing. But I was looking for rural land and lake cabins. They are a different kind of animal. Thanks.

ps...chris i am going to send you a pm


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks to you to gandergrinder. I have done all of that before and wouldn't buy property without doing it.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I would find a realtor that has an interest in land sales, in the area you are interested in and have them act as a buyer's agent for you. The realtor listing the property is working for the seller and trying to get the best deal for them they can. A buyer's agent will be working for you.

Trying to work without realtors doesn't always work. The seller is trying to keep the comission for himself and the buyer is trying to save the comission.

Be patient and stay within your guidelines and you'll usually find the right thing. I looked for 5 years before I found the last property I purchased.

Or you can just get lucky. I was in a farm implement store buying some hose for my water tank and overheard two gentleman talking and one guy was saying he had 3 sections for sale and no one arond was interested because of all the sloughs on it. He even said he would sell if he could just get $??? per acre. I wish I was still in the market because the price would have been pretty good for that area,

Send me a PM and let me know what area you are interested in and I probably know someone that I can refer you to and give you some other ideas.


----------

